# Restricted ingredient salsa?



## taxlady (Jan 20, 2019)

Is there such a thing as a Mexican salsa that doesn't have any cooked tomato (small amounts of raw tomato are okay), tomatillos, or bell peppers? (Moderate amounts of chilies are okay.) There are other restrictions, but none that I can think of that are usual in salsa.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 20, 2019)

I don't know about truly Mexican, but there are a variety of ingredients you can use to make salsa. Put some of these together in a color and flavor combination that appeals to you and add lime juice, cilantro, ground cumin and coriander, Mexican oregano, etc, to flavor it.

- avocado
- black beans 
- corn
- cucumber
- garlic 
- jicama 
- mango
- pineapple 
- radish 
- red onion
- wasabi for heat 
- zucchini


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 20, 2019)

When I'm in Mexico, most of the salsas we've been served are uncooked, both tomato and tomatillo.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 20, 2019)

A favorite Mexican CB of mine - _Truly Mexican_, by Roberto Santabañez - has a number of such recipes; in fact, he has a sub-chapter titled *Raw salsas with other friits and vegetables*, and another titled *Cooked salsas made without tomatoes or tomatillos*.  Of all of the Mexican books I have, this is the one I remembered with the most of this type of salsas.  Many of the others I make, like salsa negra, are more the type used as ingredients, rather than condiments, or a dip, like a pepita and habanero salsa.

What kind are you looking for, and what will you be using them for?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 20, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> A favorite Mexican CB of mine - _Truly Mexican_, by Roberto Santabañez - has a number of such recipes; in fact, he has a sub-chapter titled *Raw salsas with other friits and vegetables*, and another titled *Cooked salsas made without tomatoes or tomatillos*.  Of all of the Mexican books I have, this is the one I remembered with the most of this type of salsas.  Many of the others I make, like salsa negra, are more the type used as ingredients, rather than condiments, or a dip, like a pepita and habanero salsa.
> 
> What kind are you looking for, and what will you be using them for?


I was actually mostly thinking as a dip or in nachos.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 20, 2019)

I like chopped tomato, onion, some minced hot peppers, lime juice and lots of cilanto, a bit of salt. Salsa crudo, or pico de gallo.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 20, 2019)

I think it’s ok to skip the salsa.   You can use some spiffed up canned re-fried beans,  guac and a dollop of sour cream.   In one of those, add some hot sauce such as Frank’s, Louisiana, Texas Petes  or regular Tabasco.   Valentina’s is spicy without being very hot.

For something different use this as a marinade rather than a dip:   Tiger sauce or Gochujang,  soy sauce,  spoonful of honey or brown sugar,  rice wine/vinegar and some grated ginger.  Marinate meat and stir fry.  Load up some quesadillas with cheese, green onion, and some thin pieces fruit such as pineapple, pear, kiwi etc tossed with some reserved marinade, diced jalapeno, and you are good to go.

Franks  or other hot sauce mix with sour cream,  but then I think it get’s lonesome for guac.   I repeat myself.  Oh,  and a squeegee of lime juice.   Pepper jelly mixed with cream cheese.  Good on crackers so might be good with tortilla chips.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 21, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't know about truly Mexican, but there are a variety of ingredients you can use to make salsa. Put some of these together in a color and flavor combination that appeals to you and add lime juice, cilantro, ground cumin and coriander, Mexican oregano, etc, to flavor it.
> 
> - avocado
> - black beans
> ...



Since I live in Texas, I can tell you that "salsa" is a very loose word. The best salsa in the world is the one you grew up eating. 

My own version uses all raw ingredients -- nothing cooked. 

All of the things GG lists sound good, except for the wasabi. I'm not feeling that vibe. 

Mixing sweet fruits. like mango, with just a little bit of hot peppers, like finely diced jalepeño, is really good. 

Get creative! Get some stuff that you like, dice it up, and stir it up in a bowl. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 21, 2019)

Taxi, did you ever try http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f83/kls-pineapple-salsa-100238.html  
I guess you could leave out the bell peppers.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2019)

This thread reminded me of a really old recipe that I posted here.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f19/buckys-mango-salsa-21970.html

I need to make that again. Great on chips and no cooking necessary.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 21, 2019)

buckytom said:


> This thread reminded me of a really old recipe that I posted here.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f19/buckys-mango-salsa-21970.html
> 
> I need to make that again. Great on chips and no cooking necessary.



That looks good. You could probably do that same recipe without the tomato. 

I love mangos... just watch out for the tigers. Never get out of the boat. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 21, 2019)

buckytom said:


> This thread reminded me of a really old recipe that I posted here.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f19/buckys-mango-salsa-21970.html
> 
> I need to make that again. Great on chips and no cooking necessary.




That recipe looks killer Bucky. I might add a couple diced radishes to my next batch of Pineapple Salsa.


----------

